
Ask HN: Anyone else letdown by the quality and focus of S17? - rblion
Or is it just me.
======
sova
What are you talking about exactly, the roadway in Poland?

~~~
bhhaskin
Although the post is pretty low quality, they are talking about the
YCombinator summer batch of 2017.

~~~
sova
Oh, well, "be the change you want to see!" says Ghandi

------
Lordarminius
No its not just you. I posted about it on this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15078313](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15078313)

------
cvaidya1986
Startups that may not seem cool can be extremely valuable too.

